# Lifetime Roamio w/ 3TB HD



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just listed my Roamio w/ Lifetime service and upgraded 3TB HD. Asking 679.93 + 7.49 Shipping. Listed on Amazon.com sold from BSell81. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00EEOSZK0/ref=olp_page_3?ie=UTF8&f_used=true&f_usedAcceptable=true&f_usedGood=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true&startIndex=20 Edit, have now lowered it to $599.93 + 7.49 Shipping


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

Does the price seem reasonable?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is selling the OTA with lifetime for $400. Hard to justify a $300 premium for the CableCARD slot and an extra 2TB of HDD space. But who knows, you might get it.


----------



## Mptighe (Jul 13, 2016)

It might take a while at that price point. I'd buy it if it was more reasonable. Good luck with it.


----------

